# Normes en castellà i anglès - reglas en castellano e inglés - rules in Spanish and English (2).



## Bevj

*1. Busque la respuesta antes de abrir un hilo.*
Consulte los diccionarios de WordReference (en caso de haberlos) y avance hacia abajo para verificar si existen hilos que traten sobre el mismo tema, o use la herramienta de búsqueda avanzada del foro.
_*1. Look for the answer first.*
Check the WordReference dictionaries (if available) and scroll down for a list of related threads; or use the forum's advanced search function._

*2. Un solo tema por hilo / No se admite la charla.*
Manténgase dentro del tema del primer mensaje del hilo.
Formule una sola pregunta específica sobre una palabra, frase o tema concretos por hilo. Si tiene más preguntas, abra un nuevo hilo para cada una de ellas.
Si desea tratar un tema relacionado pero distinto del que figura en el primer mensaje del hilo, abra uno nuevo.
Si desea tratar un tema no relacionado o dirigir un comentario no relacionado a otro usuario, hágalo mediante un mensaje privado (MP). No se admite la charla.
Abra un solo hilo por pregunta. No duplique hilos.
_*2. One topic per thread / No chatting.*_
_Stay on the topic of the first post in each thread.
Ask about only one topic in each thread. If you have more than one question, open a thread for each.
If you wish to talk about a related subject that is different from the question posed in the first post of the thread, open a new thread.
If you wish to talk about an unrelated subject or make an unrelated comment to another member, use the forum’s private message (PM) feature. No chatting.
Open only one thread for each question. Do not duplicate threads.

*3. Sea claro, preciso y aporte contexto.*
Para evitar equívocos, sea descriptivo, específico y breve.
Aporte el contexto necesario y la oración completa que contenga la frase o palabra objeto de su consulta cada vez que formule una pregunta. Esto permite que su pregunta sea entendida y reciba mejores respuestas. Las preguntas y las respuestas con enlaces a sitios fuera de WR deben incluir un resumen de su contenido; no publique un mensaje que consista de una URL solamente.
Los títulos de los hilos deben contener la palabra o frase consultadas (evite títulos tales como "favor de traducir", "cómo digo esto", "soy nuevo" y similares). 
*Al ofrecer una respuesta:*
Haga un intento razonable para verificar lo preciso de su respuesta. Si no está seguro de que su respuesta o su traducción sean precisas, por favor, dígalo.
*3. Be clear and provide context.*
*Asking questions:*
Be descriptive, specific, and succinct in your posts, to avoid misunderstandings.
Provide complete sentences and background information every time you ask a question. This allows us to understand your question and to help you better. Questions or answers with non-WR links must have a brief summary of the link's content—do not post "bare" links to external sites.
Thread titles must include all or part of the word/phrase being discussed. (Avoid phrases like "translation please", "how do I say this", "I'm new" and similar expressions.)
*Answering:*
Make a reasonable attempt to verify accuracy. If you are unsure of the accuracy of your information or translation, please say so.

*4. Respete la propiedad intelectual.*
No se permite el plagio. Ningún contenido protegido por derechos de autor puede ser introducido en los mensajes, excepto en los siguientes casos:
Se permite un uso razonable de poca cuantía (como una definición o dos) de los diccionarios. Se permiten citas y traducciones en prosa de hasta cuatro oraciones. Indique siempre cuál es la fuente.
No se permite insertar ningún archivo o enlace de audio ni vídeo sin autorización previa de un moderador.
Se permite citar y traducir hasta un máximo de cuatro versos de letras de canciones y poemas.
El contenido que no satisfaga estos requerimientos será eliminado sin excepción.
*4. Respect intellectual property.*
No plagiarized content is allowed. No copyrighted material may be inserted into posts except as indicated here:
Minor fair use excerpts (one or two) from dictionaries are permitted. Always acknowledge the source.
Quotes and translations of prose up to 4 sentences are permitted. No audio or video files or links may be inserted without prior moderator approval.
Song lyrics and verse may be quoted and translated, up to a maximum of 4 lines.
All forms of inserted content that do not meet these conditions will be removed without exception.

*5. Estrictos límites en cuanto a traducción y trabajo escolar. No se admiten pedidos de revisión.*
En estos foros se responden preguntas específicas sobre textos. No se facilitan traducciones gratuitas. No se corrigen ni se reescriben textos. De ahí que la conversación debe centrarse en la palabra o frase del título del hilo. Se acepta texto adicional en el idioma original sólo como contexto; por favor, no lo incluya con la intención de que le sea traducido o revisado.
Sólo se suministrará ayuda con trabajo escolar si usted presenta primero su propio intento de traducción o interpretación. 
*5. Strict limits on translation and homework help. No proofreading.*
These forums respond to specific questions about text. They do not provide free translations. They do not provide proofreading and rewriting of texts. Thus, discussion should center on the word or phrase in the thread title. Additional source text is accepted only as context; please do not submit it for translation or proofreading.
Help with school-work will be given only if you post your own translation/interpretation first.

*6. Prohibición de publicidad y promoción.*
Ningún tipo de actividad promocional o publicitaria está permitida en los foros.
Nada que pueda ser considerado de algún modo promocional puede colocarse en los mensajes, avatares, nombres de usuario o firmas; lo que incluye pero no se limita a: declaraciones promocionales, direcciones de correo electrónico, dominios de Internet, enlaces o referencias a cualquiera de los anteriormente mencionados, o referencias a productos, servicios, ideologías, candidatos u organizaciones.
Queda a la sola discreción de WordReference y sus moderadores el determinar qué constituye publicidad o promoción.
*6. No Advertising or promotional activity.*
No promotional activity or advertising of any kind is permitted in the forum.
Nothing that is any way promotional may be placed in posts, avatars, user names or signatures, including but not limited to: promotional statements, e-mail addresses, URLs or links; or references to any of these; or references to products, services, ideologies, candidates or organizations.
It will be the sole discretion of WordReference and its moderators as to what constitutes an advertisement or promotion._


----------



## Bevj

*7. Sea amable y cortés.*
El hecho de que alguien no domine perfectamente un idioma no es motivo para tratarlo mal.
Siempre se agradece el uso de "Hola" y "Gracias".
Trate a los demás como desearía ser tratado.
_7. Be helpful and polite._
_If someone's Spanish, English, (or other language) isn't perfect, don't treat him/her badly._
_The use of "Hello", “Hi” and "Thank you" is always welcome.
Treat others in the way that you wish to be treated._

*8. Sea considerado.*
No sature un foro. Si usted abre muchos hilos, haga lo posible para asegurarse de que no aparezcan más de cinco al mismo tiempo en la primera pantalla de un mismo foro. Esto permite que los hilos abiertos por otros miembros reciban su cuota de atención.
No haga subir sus hilos. Si nadie responde a su pregunta, no escriba un mensaje sólo para pedir ayuda nuevamente; en lugar de eso, agregue algo de información o contexto que nos sirva para ayudarnos a ayudarle. Si aún así no recibe respuesta, haga uso del enlace "Report" que está en el ángulo inferior izquierdo de su mensaje y solicite la ayuda de un moderador.
_8. Be considerate._
_No flooding. If you post several threads, do your best to ensure that no more than 5 of them appear on the front page of a forum at any one time. This allows other members' threads to get their share of attention._
_No bumping. If nobody responds to your question, do not post again to simply request help – instead, post more information or context to help us to help you. If your question receives no reply, you can use the "Report" link_ _in the bottom-left corner of your post to request moderator assistance._

*9. Use un lenguaje limpio y decente.*
Se acepta la discusión de palabras ofensivas, pero la conversación debe ser seria y respetuosa. Se puede escribir acerca de palabras ofensivas, pero no hacer uso malicioso de ellas.
Se eliminarán las firmas y los nombres de usuario (nicknames) que los moderadores consideren provocadores, vulgares, promocionales o groseros.
_9. Keep your language clean and decent._
_Discussion of offensive words and phrases is permitted, but the conversation must remain respectful and serious. You may discuss offensive words, but you may not use them with malicious intent._
_Nicknames and signatures that we feel are inflammatory, vulgar, promotional, or rude will be removed._

*10. No ataque a los demás.*
No se tolerarán los comentarios calumniosos, difamatorios, obscenos, indecentes, lascivos, pornográficos, violentos, insultantes, amenazantes ni hostigantes. En caso de que alguien emplee lenguaje inapropiado, comience un ataque personal o entable un discurso de odio, será excluido de toda futura participación en los foros.
Este foro no ha de utilizarse para venganzas, peleas o disputas personales. Mantenga sus asuntos personales como lo que son, esto es, personales.
_10. No flaming._
_Slanderous, defamatory, obscene, indecent, lewd, pornographic, violent, abusive, insulting, threatening and harassing comments are not tolerated. Should anyone use inappropriate language, start a personal attack, or engage in hate speech, they will be barred from all further discussions._
_This forum is not a venue for personal or private disputes or vendettas. Keep your personal business as just that - personal.

*11. Respete las reglas del idioma escrito.*
Estos foros forman parte del diccionario de WordReference; muchos estudiantes recurren a los foros para aprender. El respeto a las reglas de gramática y ortografía, incluido el uso correcto de mayúsculas, tildes y signos de puntuación, es obligatorio.
Salvo que ese sea el tema de discusión del hilo, no se acepta el uso de lenguaje tipo chat o SMS. Tampoco está permitido escribirlo TODO EN LETRAS MAYÚSCULAS.
11. Use accepted written forms.
This is a dictionary forum, where students come to learn: correct capitalization, grammar, spelling and punctuation are mandatory.
Except as a topic of discussion, chatspeak and SMS style are not acceptable, nor is writing in ALL CAPITAL LETTERS._


----------



## Bevj

*12. Reporte los problemas*
Informe a los moderadores sobre las consultas que presenten algún problema, que no respeten estas reglas, o que usted crea que requieren de la atención de un moderador, haciendo clic sobre la palabra "Report" que aparece en la parte inferior izquierda de cada mensaje. Por favor, no reaccione al quebrantamiento de las reglas en el hilo: repórtelo. Puede pedir educadamente a quien preguntó que aporte el contexto que necesite para contestarle. Puede corregir amable y educadamente las faltas de ortografía de un compañero, añadiendo una nota a un mensaje de usted que aborde el tema del hilo.
_*12.* *Report Problems*_
_Tell moderators about problematic posts, rule violations, or anything else you think needs moderator attention by clicking on the report-a-post word "Report" in the bottom left corner of each post. Please, do not react to rule violations: just report them. You may ask politely for context if it is needed for a suitable reply, and you may kindly and politely correct a fellow member's deviations from standard language in a post that otherwise addresses the thread topic._

*13. Lea las reglas.*
Cada foro aplica estas reglas de una forma ligeramente diferente. Antes de publicar su mensaje en un foro, por favor lea sus instrucciones, que están enumeradas en uno de los primeros hilos en la parte superior de la página.
_*13. Read the Rules*_
_Each forum applies these rules in a slightly different way. Before posting in a forum, please read the guidelines for that forum -- they are listed in one of the first threads at the top of the page._

*14. La pertenencia a estos foros es un privilegio.*
El uso de estos foros y su expresión en ellos, no es un derecho. Es un privilegio otorgado por el administrador de WR conforme a los términos de este acuerdo, y puede ser revocado en cualquier momento sin previo aviso.
_*14. Membership is a privilege*_
_Use of these forums and your speech in these forums is not a right. It is a privilege granted you by the WR administrator under the terms of this agreement and can be revoked at any time without warning.

*15. Estos son Foros Moderados.*
Cada moderador controla uno o varios foros. Los moderadores pueden editar, borrar o modificar cualquier mensaje en sus foros. Si usted tiene una pregunta acerca de un foro en particular, debe dirigirla a los moderadores de dicho foro.
Los moderadores son también miembros de los foros. A menos que digan lo contrario o quede claro por el contexto, escriben sus mensajes en calidad de miembros. Sus comentarios no necesariamente reflejan la opinión de WordReference.com.
Las discusiones acerca de las reglas deben plantearse en el foro de Comentarios y Sugerencias. Los comentarios sobre las acciones de los moderadores o de los administradores se deben discutir vía correo electrónico o Mensajes Privados (MP), y no en forma pública en los foros.
Hay más información acerca de los moderadores aquí.
*15.* *These are Moderated Forums*
Moderators are forum members who supervise individual forums. They may edit, delete, or modify any posts in their forums. Please direct your questions about a particular forum to that forum’s moderator.
Moderators are also forum members. Unless they say otherwise, or it is clear from context, their posts are made as members. Comments made by moderators may not necessarily reflect the opinions of WordReference.com.
Discussion about the rules should take place in the Questions, Comments and Suggestions forum. Discussions about moderator or administrator actions should be discussed via email or Private Messages – not in the public forums.
More information about the moderators is available in this Moderator FAQ.

*16. Cada miembro es responsable de sus propios mensajes.*
Los mensajes publicados en este sitio son única y exclusiva responsabilidad de quien los redacta.
Usted se compromete a no reclamar ningún tipo de responsabilidad a WRF o a ninguno de sus miembros por nada que haya sido expresado en estos foros.
Al publicar un mensaje en WRF o en uno de sus foros, está otorgando una licencia irrevocable a WRF para usarlo a perpetuidad.
Cualquier traducción, definición y explicación que usted provea puede ser usada por WRF para ser integrada en los diccionarios y otros materiales de referencia.
*16.* *Each member is responsible for his/her own posts.*
Messages posted at this site are the sole opinion and responsibility of the poster.
You agree not to hold WordReference or its members liable for anything stated within the forums.
When a message is placed in WordReference or its forums, you are granting an irrevocable license to the site to use it in perpetuity.
Any translations, definitions and explanations that you provide can be used by WordReference.com to integrate into its dictionaries and other reference material.

*17. Citas y copias*
Puede usted copiar libremente fuera de los foros, pasajes y definiciones de corta extensión que se hayan publicado en ellos. Una mención a Wordreference.com, cuando sea apropiado, es de agradecer. La citación extensa, por ejemplo, a partir de varios mensajes, debe hacerse solamente con el permiso de quienes publicaron los contenidos en Wordreference, si se puede contactar con ellos. Se prohíbe la recopilación y redistribución de información de los foros, a menos que lo apruebe el administrador.
*17. Quoting and copying*
You are free to quote short passages or definitions from threads in the Forums outside the forums. We appreciate a citation to WordReference, if appropriate, when you do so. Extensive quoting, e.g. from multiple posts, should be done only with the permission of the original poster, if locatable. Any compilation and redistribution of information from the forums is forbidden unless cleared with the administrator.

*18. No falsee su identidad.*
Se puede registrar con sólo un nombre de usuario.
No finja ser otra persona; esto incluye su sexo, su nacionalidad y su lengua materna.
Es obligatorio que indique su lengua materna y la variedad de ella que usted habla (p. ej. español de España, español peruano, español - México, etc.), ya que conocer su origen lingüístico es fundamental para que entendamos mejor sus traducciones u otra información que usted suministre.
*18. Represent yourself honestly.*
You may register with one user name only.
Do not pretend to be someone you are not: this includes gender, nationality and native language.
You must provide your native language, including your country or the variety you speak (eg: "English - Ireland" or "Mexican Spanish") for languages with multiple regions. Who you are and where you are from is very important to understanding any translations or other language information that you provide.

*19. No publique información personal.*
No publique datos personales tales como direcciones de correo electrónico, números de teléfono, etc. De considerarlo adecuado, usted puede incluir algunos de estos datos en su perfil personal.
No se permiten extractos de correos electrónicos ni de mensajes privados.
Todo aquel miembro que publique datos personales o información de sitios de Internet de otro miembro sin previa autorización será automáticamente excluido (banned) de los foros de Wordreference.com.
*19.* *Don’t post personal information.*
Do not post personal data such as email addresses, phone numbers, etc. Where appropriate, you can put some of this in your personal profile.
Excerpts of email or private messages are not allowed.
Anyone posting another member’s personal details or web site details without permission will be banned.

*20. Descargo de responsabilidad.*
Usted acepta que cualquier información personal que usted haya publicado, sea almacenada en una base de datos. El administrador y los moderadores no se responsabilizan de ningún intento de piratería que pueda llegar a comprometer dicha información. No transmita ninguna información personal reservada por medio de un mensaje privado (MP).
*20.* *Disclaimer*
You agree that any personal information you have entered will be stored in a database. The administrator and moderators cannot be held responsible for any hacking attempt that may lead to the data being compromised. Do not transmit any personal information by Private Message.
_


----------

